# Авиация > Литература >  Книга об истории ЛИС Горьковского авиазавода №21 (1928-1963 годы)

## ZaSlon

В книге изложена история летно-испытательного подразделения Горьковского авиазавода №21 (ныне ОАО "НАЗ "Сокол") с 1928 по 1963 годы, от И-5 до первых модификаций МиГ-21, дана информация по количеству выпущенных самолетов по типам и по годам, приведены иллюстрации с фотографиями самолетов, летчиков-испытателей, руководителей и работников завода, а также копии архивных документов.

Название: Летчики Испытания Самолеты. Из истории летно-испытательного подразделения авиационного завода (1928-1963 годы)
Авторы: Исаенко Я.А., Левадный Н.Д., Элькинбард А.М.
Издательство: Н. Новгород, типография ОАО "НАЗ "Сокол" 
Год: 2005
Тираж: 300 экз.
Формат: pdf
Размер: 234,8 Mb
Кол-во страниц: 180

Скачать: http://uploading.com/files/76e2271c/LIS.pdf/ или 
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1250867084/LIS.pdf

----------


## Mirage

Большое спасибо!

----------


## PPV

Да, большое спасибо!

----------


## Pit

И от меня спасибо. Ссылка на книгу появилась на соседнем форуме, так что ждите наплыва посетителей  :Smile:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Скачал. Такую и живую купил бы, да тираж считай внутризаводской... Спасибо!

----------


## радист

@ZaSlon
Качал, читал. Спасибо!

----------


## GreyWind

А не мог бы кто-нить перезалить сию чудную книгу? 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Memf

> В книге изложена история летно-испытательного подразделения Горьковского авиазавода №21 (ныне ОАО "НАЗ "Сокол") с 1928 по 1963 годы, от И-5 до первых модификаций МиГ-21, дана информация по количеству выпущенных самолетов по типам и по годам, приведены иллюстрации с фотографиями самолетов, летчиков-испытателей, руководителей и работников завода, а также копии архивных документов.
> 
> Название: Летчики Испытания Самолеты. Из истории летно-испытательного подразделения авиационного завода (1928-1963 годы)
> Авторы: Исаенко Я.А., Левадный Н.Д., Элькинбард А.М.
> Издательство: Н. Новгород, типография ОАО "НАЗ "Сокол" 
> Год: 2005
> Тираж: 300 экз.
> Формат: pdf
> Размер: 234,8 Mb
> ...


ЧТо у меня проблемы со скачиванием

----------


## RA3DCS

> ЧТо у меня проблемы со скачиванием


Попробуйте тут!
https://yadi.sk/d/rehc55nZ3Eu84f

----------


## FLOGGER

А где-нибудь можно качнуть вторую книгу по ЛИС? Только в норм. качестве. А то она у меня есть, не помню, откуда скачивал, но качество просто жутейное! Даже не могу сообразить, не вспомню, сразу так было или после установки WIN7?

----------


## off-topic-off

> А где-нибудь можно качнуть вторую книгу по ЛИС? Только в норм. качестве. А то она у меня есть, не помню, откуда скачивал, но качество просто жутейное! Даже не могу сообразить, не вспомню, сразу так было или после установки WIN7?


Архива я так понимаю нет. Можно хотя бы ее выходные данные

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Could somebody please help me in obtaining a copy (pdf file) of the book Летчики, испытания, самолеты (Опубликовано 16.11.2015 от Админ)

See https://testpilot.ru/biblioteka/letc...niya-samolety/


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## Fencer

> Hi,
> 
> Could somebody please help me in obtaining a copy (pdf file) of the book Летчики, испытания, самолеты (Опубликовано 16.11.2015 от Админ)
> 
> See https://testpilot.ru/biblioteka/letc...niya-samolety/
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeroen


https://www.libfox.ru/103840-aleksey...spytaniya.html

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> https://www.libfox.ru/103840-aleksey...spytaniya.html


Thanks, but it is not the book I mean.
See https://testpilot.ru/biblioteka/letc...niya-samolety/


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> https://www.libfox.ru/103840-aleksey...spytaniya.html


Thanks, but it is not the book I mean.
See https://testpilot.ru/biblioteka/letc...niya-samolety/


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## lindr

Hi! I have vol1 & vol2 in Jpg/pdf.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Hi! I have vol1 & vol2 in Jpg/pdf.


Hi,

Would you share these two pdf-volumes?

Thanks in advance.


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## lindr

Check PM box -)

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Check PM box -)


Hi Lindr,

Using google translate;

Большое спасибо!!!

Я плохо читаю по-русски, но я буду перепечатывать и переводить части текста с большим интересом  :Cool: 

Еще раз большое спасибо. Если я могу помочь вам с книгой в формате PDF на английском языке, которую вы ищете, дайте мне знать.


Приветствие,
Jeroen

----------

